# Poll: Does Your Dog's Vet Routinely Take Blood Pressure Readings?



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Does your dog's veterinarian routinely take your dog's blood pressures? I'm curious after viewing Hotel 4 Dogs thread about Toby in the Senior Section. Several years ago the veterinary practice we used started taking blood pressures for the dogs at routine visits.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yes, and it's a good thing they do. My Toby's (per the other thread) has spiked from 155 to 185-195 in the past 6 months. It may have permanently damaged his eyes, only time will tell. Awaiting results on his kidney functions.
It's a very important part of the exam (BTW, my vet charged $8 to do it, and he took it many times).


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> yes, and it's a good thing they do. My Toby's (per the other thread) has spiked from 155 to 185-195 in the past 6 months. It may have permanently damaged his eyes, only time will tell. Awaiting results on his kidney functions.
> It's a very important part of the exam (BTW, my vet charged $8 to do it, and he took it many times).


 
Our vet just buries the cost into the total exam price, which is high for Dallas standards. Every penny is worth it in my opinion of course, especially if it catches something early on.


----------

